# Its Fishing Time!!



## stick-n-string (Jun 10, 2008)

Well now that all the hunting seasons are over lets see some pics of some fish we caught!!


----------



## Jranger (Jun 10, 2008)

Guntersville trip ...
15+ in 4 fish on day one.
16+ in 3 fish on day two.
My big fish was 6.7, had a blast that trip...


----------



## Randy (Jun 10, 2008)

Here's a red from Steinhatchee:






And a shoalie from the Ocmulgee:


----------



## stick-n-string (Jul 12, 2008)

Nobody Is Catching Any Fish?


----------



## curtcook (Jul 12, 2008)

*@ oconee*

skipn a jig under the dock!!!


----------



## BowChilling (Jul 12, 2008)

My son caught this LM today at Varner, 8 lb fish with a 10 lb. head! His previous best might have been a 3 lber!


----------



## curtcook (Jul 12, 2008)

thats a HOG!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hunting clouds (Jul 12, 2008)

daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaang!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Msteele (Jul 12, 2008)

*How about some stripers.*

Just a few this summer.


----------



## kscoggins (Jul 12, 2008)

nice lines


----------



## mesocollins (Jul 13, 2008)

*From Spawn*

This 1 was caught during the spawn with a wacky rigged yum dinger pearl colored. She weighed 7.5lbs on a bathroom scale, then was released in the same area.


----------



## stick-n-string (Jul 14, 2008)

Hey carplips, was that stripper caught in the flint river?


----------



## Msteele (Jul 14, 2008)

stick-n-string said:


> Hey carplips, was that stripper caught in the flint river?



I have never caught a stripper on hook and line. Only on a stage with some Washingtons. Not the Flint. Never been on that river. I will tell you it was in Northwest Georgia.


----------



## Cletus T. (Jul 14, 2008)

Here are a few pics of a few LM caught out of a private pond in early June.  All off White Flukes !!


----------



## ugabowhunter (Jul 14, 2008)

A few fish out of Seminole and the Flint since we moved down here. A couple of these might date back to the spring. I can find the more recent pics


----------



## Joel (Jul 14, 2008)

Hey Bowchillin, was that you that called me about my dog today?


----------



## Blue Iron (Jul 14, 2008)

12 Pounder I caught Last Tues.


----------



## BowChilling (Jul 14, 2008)

Joel said:


> Hey Bowchillin, was that you that called me about my dog today?



That'd be me Joel! Glad they made it home!


----------



## Cletus T. (Jul 15, 2008)

Here a couple bass that me and a buddy caught this past spring on Good Friday!!  His went 8lbs 9 oz even though the pic doesn't do it justice.  It was measured on an X-tool digital scale and those things are pretty legit.........My bass went 7lbs. 8 ozs.   This was a day I shall never forget!!!


----------



## SouthPaw Draw (Jul 15, 2008)

Caught this one last evening out of our pond behind the house. 3 lb. 2 oz. on a chug bug.


----------



## Paymaster (Jul 15, 2008)

Man!!!!!!!!! Y'all all are catch'n some fine fish. Congrats.


----------



## stick-n-string (Aug 12, 2008)

ttt


----------



## kscoggins (Aug 12, 2008)




----------



## stick-n-string (Mar 6, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Steve78 (Mar 8, 2009)

What happened to them pictures?? Is that computer altered or painted?? Messin with my eyes


----------



## OldGuyAl (Mar 8, 2009)

my biggest of 2009 - live minnow in my pond
4lbs. 8oz - almost 22"


----------



## Coopah13 (Mar 8, 2009)

7 lb bass caught yesterday, have caught a lot more smaller bass this year but dont have any pictures of them


----------



## slingshot86 (Mar 8, 2009)

Dude, your scary.


----------



## Chris S. (Mar 8, 2009)

4+ today at Griffin Res./4.5 high falls in Feb./6 at 22 lbs. meriwether.


----------



## stickum (Mar 9, 2009)

those are some good fish,? for those striper guys were are catching those at looks like a river like to get me some of that


----------



## Buddiespal (Mar 9, 2009)

*Here's a few great times!!!*

Nice thread!! This gets me fired up.  Like I wasn't already.  Theeeeerrrrre heee isss!


----------



## lakehartwellpro (Mar 9, 2009)

*what about this*

spots and largemouth with a big trout


----------



## stick-n-string (Mar 9, 2009)

We caught these in Destin florida this past weekend


----------



## jwalker (Mar 10, 2009)

After the terrible day we had this saturday I hung this giant at the steam plant on Sinclair and the fight was on!


----------



## BrownBuster (Mar 10, 2009)

haha. thats what the warm water at the steam plant produces right there


----------



## cotton top (Mar 13, 2009)

*Channel cat on the St. Marys river*

channel cat just starting to bite down here


----------



## Meriwether_Stalker22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Msteele said:


> Just a few this summer.



I know where you are..............


----------



## DAWG1419 (Mar 13, 2009)

1/17/09 Got on these in a pot tournament at Varner with HORNS 14-13lbs. Morning temp 18 and not much better in the afternoon.


----------



## stick-n-string (Apr 4, 2009)

ttt


----------



## sandtree (Apr 6, 2009)

cold and rainy day at tussahaw a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## stick-n-string (Jun 9, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## Kingfish2 (Jun 9, 2009)

Caught this a couple of weeks ago at Varner poor guy swallowed the hook but he did ok.


----------



## bassboy08 (Jun 9, 2009)

dang these are some nice bass being brought in keep them coming!!1


----------



## basschaser (Jun 9, 2009)

2.jpg (19.1 KB) 
 cell phone pics 009.jpg (115.2 KB) cell phone pics 075.jpg (70.5 KB)


----------



## cathooker (Jun 9, 2009)

First pic is a 53lb bluecat,second pic is a 51, third pic is a 30...I caught them plus several others the same morning up near Chattanooga.


----------



## Johnny Mac (Jun 9, 2009)

*bass*

I caught this one in a pond close to my house on a zoom worm it was right at 11lbs


----------



## stick-n-string (Apr 18, 2010)

Its bout that time again!


----------



## basshunter95 (Apr 18, 2010)

dang boys yall do work. ha nice fish yall


----------



## stick-n-string (May 2, 2010)

I haven't been able to go this year, but still like to see what ya'll are catching!


----------



## Sterling (May 2, 2010)

Here's my best so far this year, same as my avatar.  She is def a 10lb+, but didn't have scales to prove she went 11lbs, but I'll take what I conservatively say is a good estimate.


----------



## stick-n-string (Aug 12, 2011)

a few from lake juliette


----------



## stick-n-string (Aug 12, 2011)

not bad for 6# test


----------



## stick-n-string (Mar 18, 2013)




----------



## FMBear (Mar 18, 2013)

stick-n-string said:


> View attachment 721210



Very nice! Congrats!


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 18, 2013)

stick-n-string said:


> View attachment 721210



Very nice sholie!!!I broke the ice yesterday with my first shoal bass of the year and a couple spots to boot.I was suppose to be crappie fishing but the bass would leave my minnows alone,they put up a good fight on my crappie wand and 4 lb test.


----------



## stick-n-string (Feb 11, 2014)

Here is some more shoal bass. That was the kids first fish!


----------



## Dutch (Feb 11, 2014)

Guess what I love to fish for...


----------



## Dutch (Feb 11, 2014)

Some more...


----------



## Dutch (Feb 11, 2014)

Last ones...


----------



## Old Dead River (Feb 11, 2014)

some nice fish


----------



## Old Dead River (Feb 11, 2014)

I hope to add to this list this year. it's been a while

here are all of mine in sequence

10 lbs 3 oz 26"x19" -tail open-- 03/11/09






10 lbs 8 oz 26"x19" - tail open  03/12/09 - - 





10 lbs 25 1/8" x 18" (tail open) 04/09/09





10 lbs plus 25"x19" (tail open) - 02/02/12 - 





12 lbs 4 oz 25" x 21 1/8" (tail open) -  02/09/12





10 lbs 1 oz 25" x 18 7/8" girth (total length) -02/15/12




 -
10 lbs 10z - w/ channel catfish in throat - 02/22/12





10 lbs 8 oz 24" x 20.5" (total length) 02/29/12 -


----------



## stick-n-string (Feb 11, 2014)

Here is one more.


----------



## mtr3333 (Feb 11, 2014)

What a beautiful TROUT!


----------



## steelshotslayer (Feb 11, 2014)

I don't have pictures of a bunch I get so caught up I forget to take em, but here is a few.   The guy in the photo is a buddy of mine he managed that nice tagged shoalie.


----------



## steelshotslayer (Feb 11, 2014)

One more another friend of mine with a nice Ocmulgee shoalie


----------



## Buck&Tom Hunter (Feb 11, 2014)

Hawg Bucket mouth I caught Jan 25. One of them days when ice was freezing up the eyes on my rod, 11° when I hit the water! Also a couple river stripes from last summer.


----------



## Old Dead River (Feb 11, 2014)

steelshotslayer said:


> One more another friend of mine with the biggest spot I have seen to come out of the Ocmulgee



spot? that's a shoalie..


----------



## lifterpuller (Feb 11, 2014)

a couple Lanier spots


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 11, 2014)

Very nice everyone!!!


----------



## lifterpuller (Feb 11, 2014)

fish hawk said:


> Very nice everyone!!!


x2


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 11, 2014)

Wont be long!!!


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 11, 2014)

Cant wait to get on the river and creeks!!!


----------



## jigman29 (Feb 11, 2014)

heres a few of mine.






one of my biggest specks


----------



## jigman29 (Feb 11, 2014)

few more


----------



## bayoubetty (Feb 11, 2014)

*PB of 2014*

my first largemouth of the year - think my smile is big enough?


----------



## steelshotslayer (Feb 11, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> spot? that's a shoalie..



Wrong picture oooops


----------



## steelshotslayer (Feb 11, 2014)

Fishhawk those are some slab bream.


----------



## Old Dead River (Feb 12, 2014)

stick-n-string said:


> Here is one more.



looks like ocm pfa when the water was up


----------



## Old Dead River (Feb 12, 2014)

curtcook said:


> thats a HOG!!!!!!!!!!!



yes it is, I'm dying to catch one of those varner beasts


----------



## Old Dead River (Feb 12, 2014)

Sterling said:


> Here's my best so far this year, same as my avatar.  She is def a 10lb+, but didn't have scales to prove she went 11lbs, but I'll take what I conservatively say is a good estimate.



she could be 12# man, I remember when you caught that fish. such a beast


----------



## Old Dead River (Feb 12, 2014)

lifterpuller said:


> a couple Lanier spots



great spots,Ryan


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 12, 2014)

bayoubetty said:


> my first largemouth of the year - think my smile is big enough?


Thats one heck of a first largemouth of the year.....If that's a sign of things to come......Look out!!!!


steelshotslayer said:


> Fishhawk those are some slab bream.



Thanks man ,I love watching them come up and destroy a popper.I even manage to catch a few on some foam flies I tie myself.When the inch worms start dropping out of the trees I've got a foam fly I tie that absolutely kills them!


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 12, 2014)

steelshotslayer said:


> I don't have pictures of a bunch I get so caught up I forget to take em, but here is a few.   *The guy in the photo is a buddy of mine he managed that nice tagged shoalie*.



I was wondering if that was a tag.....That's cool!!!


----------



## steelshotslayer (Feb 12, 2014)

fish hawk said:


> I was wondering if that was a tag.....That's cool!!!



Yea that fish and one the exact same size came out of the same hole.  He hug that one and the other tried ripping the plug outta his mouth I pitched a fluke to the second fish and snagged him.  
That was officially one of the best river trips I've ever had.  60+ fish boated 5 fish total weight in the 20lb range.   I missed a monster 6lb+ fish right at the boat.  He swirled on the fluke as I picked it up and missed soaked me standing up.


----------



## stick-n-string (Feb 12, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> looks like ocm pfa when the water was up



Haha yep! As a matter of fact we talked with you that day!


----------



## lifterpuller (Feb 12, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> great spots,Ryan


Thanks man!


----------



## Hyper Sniper (Feb 13, 2014)

lifterpuller said:


> Thanks man!



Killer spots for sure Ryan!!!
45lb Striper from Lanier


----------



## Old Dead River (Feb 13, 2014)

Buck&Tom Hunter said:


> Hawg Bucket mouth I caught Jan 25. One of them days when ice was freezing up the eyes on my rod, 11° when I hit the water! Also a couple river stripes from last summer.



that largemouth is enormous, what did it weigh?

nice fish!


----------



## Old Dead River (Feb 13, 2014)

jigman29 said:


> few more



That is a very nice bass, I remember when you posted it. Wasn't this on Lake Rabun? the mountain scenery looks just beautiful!

nice fish!


----------



## Old Dead River (Feb 13, 2014)

mtr3333 said:


> What a beautiful TROUT!



I concur!


----------



## Old Dead River (Feb 13, 2014)

stick-n-string said:


> Haha yep! As a matter of fact we talked with you that day!



Did he catch that fish on a squarebill? if so I think I remember you. I don't remember you mentioning gon, had I caught anything then?


----------



## Old Dead River (Feb 13, 2014)

my pb shoalie - how this fish didn't weigh 5 lbs I do not know, not enough belly... caught on bed.


----------



## Old Dead River (Feb 13, 2014)

some more nice fish
4 lb 8 oz shoalie


----------



## Old Dead River (Feb 13, 2014)




----------



## Old Dead River (Feb 13, 2014)

other species


----------



## lifterpuller (Feb 13, 2014)

Hyper Sniper said:


> Killer spots for sure Ryan!!!
> 45lb Striper from Lanier


45lbs!!!!!!!! that is awesome!!!


----------



## stick-n-string (Feb 13, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> Did he catch that fish on a squarebill? if so I think I remember you. I don't remember you mentioning gon, had I caught anything then?



Yeah he did. It was a slow day. I think you said you caught a 5lber on a worm that day. Those were the only 2 fish caught that day. This was like 2 years ago


----------



## Buck&Tom Hunter (Feb 13, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> that largemouth is enormous, what did it weigh?
> 
> nice fish!



Thanks, she was 10-3! My personal best largemouth and it was a money fish to boot, she won me a tourney!

Those are all a some beasts you got there too. Heck, all the fish on this thread are some good'ns.


----------



## jigman29 (Feb 13, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> That is a very nice bass, I remember when you posted it. Wasn't this on Lake Rabun? the mountain scenery looks just beautiful!
> 
> nice fish!



It was Yonah.A small mountain lake that has some really nice bass in it.I love these mountain lakes and fish every chance I get year round.


----------



## stick-n-string (Feb 13, 2014)

Looking good guys!! ( the fish that is!!! Lol )


----------



## stick-n-string (Jun 10, 2014)

Here is a few cats we caught in a creek


----------



## stick-n-string (Jul 27, 2014)

Caught this monster in Tx


----------



## stick-n-string (Jul 23, 2016)

​
Check out this tuna!!


----------



## LTZ25 (Jul 23, 2016)

I'm guessing Lanier down near the dam . Nice Y/F .


----------



## Bstevens792 (Jul 24, 2016)

Here's one have to find others


----------



## stick-n-string (Jul 26, 2016)

Nice!


----------



## Lawnmowerman (Jul 26, 2016)

*been catchin a few*

Pond over on the west side of Ga.


----------



## stick-n-string (Sep 4, 2017)




----------

